# 1990 stanza fuel problem



## Fecundity (Jun 27, 2004)

I've got a 90' stanza with 183k that suddenly up and died on me after a short trip to the parts store, came outside to a crank, crank, crank, crank, ....nothing. so I went and made a call, came back maybe 10 mins later, it started right up, drove it about 1.5 miles and it started to bog and die out. I replaced the fuel filter. It will run for about a minute then die. the spark is good, and the motor will run on starting fluid, I checked the MAF for deposits, clean as a whistle. Possible fuel pump/fuel pressure reg/severely dripping injectors? it was a very sudden problem which makes me think injectors are less likely to be at fault.

Any help would be greatly appreciated

PS. I tried searching, but I didn't find a situation close enough to mine to just jump at a $200 pump.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

i think it sounds like 2 possible things...

1) bad wiring connection or funky fuse
2) fuel pump is dying



We had problem of no fuel in our stanza once, turned out to be fusible link. Friends honda had problem of sometimes not starting, bad fuel pump. so things can go either way. Best thing to do right now is check all fuses inlcluding fusible links in the engine compartment and check all wires and connections.


----------



## Fecundity (Jun 27, 2004)

Fuel pump started to draw too many amps for whatever reason (old, whatever) it burned up the wiring to the Fpump relay just enough for it to intermittently work, replaced the pump, sending unit, and threw on a new fuel reg and bypassed the relay tapping into the ign hot circuit with a 7.5 amp fuse.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

you can do a simple check if you can get your hands on an inline fuel pressure gauge. install it before the filter and see what youre running. i dont have an fsm for a stanza, but a haynes might have the pressure spec that you need. im thinking it should be about 32-35 psi. it sounds like a fuel pump issue to me. you can also pull the line going INTO the fuel filter and aim it into a catch can or something and turn the key on and see what kind of stream you get. should be a forceful stream. if its just piddling out, you know its fuel pump related.


----------

